# When to Neuter??



## Faith82 (Aug 25, 2011)

My puppy is 4 months and my vet said it is ok to have him neutered right now. Is it too soon? Are there any side effects from have this done at such an early age?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

In my opinion, that is WAY too soon. 6 months is the bare minimum but hardly what is recommended. Have a sit down discussion with your vet and this article. 

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just had mine neutered at 4 months yesterday ... The vet and my behaviorist/trainer deemed it was time since he was getting frisky with the ladies. it's like nothing happened. Had a couple phantom pees, but now he's doing fine.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hold on to your hat, there are some strong opinions on this subject.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Hold on to your hat, there are some strong opinions on this subject.


I'm being good. :yes:

Although, going by my vet's advice, they generally prefer to neuter at 6 months. Before that is too soon even in their book for reasons you will find when googling the subject like here - Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

6 months is too soon for me, but my dog is still intact so take from that what you will. We were planning on 24 months though. Then we had a dog never wake up from surgery because of a blood clot... <- I'm not saying dogs generally die during a s/n surgery and we did have it done with a 10 year old. But it still was a fearful thing to consider at the time while we were still hurting and we decided to put it off indefinitely.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please. Wait until he is 18-24 months if you can. 
As a breeder, I used to contract that pet males be altered at 6 mos, I've changed that to 18-24 months.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> I just had mine neutered at 4 months yesterday ... The vet and my behaviorist/trainer deemed it was time since he was getting frisky with the ladies. it's like nothing happened. Had a couple phantom pees, but now he's doing fine.


I'd love to see a photo of him now, and then another at, say, 3 or 4.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Why? Just curious ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

6 months old is the generally accepted age to spay or neuter pet dogs. For most people you don't want to risk an accidental litter with your pet, or deal with a female in heat. 

Breeders want to wait until 18 to 24 months old because hormones play a role in allowing the male dog's bone structure, etc., to develop fully. 

Some rescue groups and shelters will neuter/spay puppies as young as 2 months old and I totally disagree with that, there are all kinds of reasons that's wrong, dangerous, and a bad idea. 

My personal opinion, for a pet I think 6 months is the earliest it should be done. If you are responsible and know that you can control your dog and prevent any accidental mating, then wait until they are older, it does help them grow to their full potential.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> Why? Just curious ...


Because I'd be interested to see what he looks like as a mature dog having been neutered so early.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Will he not be a good dog behavior wise? or is this about looks? he's been through obedience training and we are now having a trainer/behaviorist come to the house to reinforce and work with our kid's. I'm not understanding how looks comes into play here ... Are only perfect looking dogs by breed standard, good dogs?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> Will he not be a good dog behavior wise? or is this about looks? he's been through obedience training and we are now having a trainer/behaviorist come to the house to reinforce and work with our kid's. I'm not understanding how looks comes into play here ... Are only perfect looking dogs by breed standard, good dogs?


 
Not at all! That's not at all the point. Shoot - one of the best dogs I EVERY had was Irish Setter and Lab mix. Ugliest dog ever - had loooong legs, half a tail, and looked like a black Lab somehow tangled with a giraffe. But Banjo was a gem.

When you alter so early, removing the production of testosterone, the dog will mature without some of the more "masculine" characteristics - broad head, chest, and rib spring, and have a taller, "weedier" appearance. There is a school of thought that early neuters may have higher incidences of some medical/health issues.
A good dog behavior-wise has nothing to do with his appearance.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> Will he not be a good dog behavior wise? or is this about looks? he's been through obedience training and we are now having a trainer/behaviorist come to the house to reinforce and work with our kid's. I'm not understanding how looks comes into play here ... Are only perfect looking dogs by breed standard, good dogs?


 
It has more to do with growth, hormones, and other health impacts. If you read the article that I posted, you'll get a more complete idea of what we're talking about. See some of the scientific findings below that I took from the article. 

Don't beat yourself up as you didn't know about these concerns before neutering your boy. A lot of vets realize that their clients don't have the interest or ability to sometimes train and control an intact male or female. Preventing unwanted breedings is their main priority. In most veterinary practices, sometimes the only time you see a client is as a puppy for vaccines and then never again unless there is a problem. These aren't usually the most responsible pet owners, though this is a generalization. Getting the dog altered during this first series of vaccines is sometimes the only time to get the dog altered before it is never seen again!



> Male Goldens neutered prior to one year of age have an 80% increased risk of hypothyroidism​​






> Neutered dogs have a greater incidence of hip dysplasia and torn cruciate
> ligaments than intact dogs, and there is some evidence to suggest that this risk is most pronounced in dogs neutered prior to sexual maturity. Hip dysplasia is common in Goldens, and torn cruciate ligaments are less common but not rare.





> Several studies indicate that the incidence of osteosarcoma (bone cancer) is significantly higher in neutered dogs than in intact dogs, but there is some evidence that this increase is not as great when neutering occurs after sexual maturity.





> Dogs neutered prior to sexual maturity grow taller than their natural genetic potential, and their bone structure is altered toward a more narrow, lanky appearance. Taller Goldens have shorter life spans than shorter Goldens.





> If a male is going to be neutered, there is good evidence to support that it is in the overall best health interests of the dog to neuter male Goldens after sexual maturity, at approximately one year of age. Neutering a male after two years of age has less impact on behavior, so if behavioral considerations are important to the owner, neutering should be done prior to the age of two.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can tell you what a Susan B/Clipper puppy looked like after having been neutered at 4 months  His owner could not believe he and his sister Hilton were even related. He was the poster child for not neutering early-tall, spindly and looked nothing like the rest of the litter (all spayed/neutered later). It improved some around age 3 but not a lot. His owner asked me why he looked so different, and I told him. I have not seen such a difference in other litters, but I have not had a puppy neutered so early either.

For me, though, and I repeat myself yet AGAIN, it is less about looks and more about potential health issues. Rhonda Hovan's article does a nice job of explaining this, and relates it strictly to Golden Retrievers, as each breed can be different

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf

Now, early neutering of a male negates my health warranty.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree completely with Linda and have seen the difference in boys from the same litter. I also require people who have my puppies to wait until 18 months of age. I have gone so far as to add a clause to my contract where if breached I would have the right to reposes the puppy. 

With all of the research and studies that prove the health benefits, I actually would turn a family away who wouldn't agree to this clause.

And as far as temperament being altered by neutering....well I have my opinions on that!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a KEY statement:

Some rescue groups and shelters will neuter/spay puppies as young as 2 months old and I totally disagree with that, there are all kinds of reasons that's wrong, dangerous, and a bad idea. 

Unfortunately rescues and shelters have to be responsible and prevent future shelter dogs due to irresponsible owners. They have no choice in the matter for once the dog is out of their control who knows what will happen even with the "best intentioned" owners. Hopefully breeders have screened their potential owners more thoroughly and will not allow unwanted litters to occur.

Dogs being PTS due to overcrowded shelters in my opinion is FAR WORSE than a pediatric spay/neuter.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Hopefully breeders have screened their potential owners more thoroughly and will not allow unwanted litters to occur.


And hopefully those same breeders are screening potential owners to ensure that their puppies don't wind up in the homes of dumpers. 

Because helping out at a shelter, puppies were a very easy adoption in most cases. Adults and seniors were not.


----------



## dkt (Jun 20, 2011)

Doolin, could you express your opinions on the behavioral aspect of early vs later neutering? Our pup is 2 months old and his breeder 'prefers', but doesn't require we wait till he's a year old. We had planned to neuter at 6 months, but are open to waiting.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Do NOT neuter at 4 months and do NOT neuter at 6 months.
I neutered my now 4 year old male when he was 6 months old and as my integrative vet says: He's the poster child (from a structural perspective)for why you should not neuter so early and should wait until 24 months old and if possible until 3 years old.
I agree with everything that Pointgold says about structure. It hasn't stopped him from doing anything but he does have regular chiro appointments for adjustments because he does probably overcompensate because he is longer and taller than if he hadn't been.
My next golden will not be neutered or spayed until 2 years old at the earliest.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> This is a KEY statement:
> 
> Some rescue groups and shelters will neuter/spay puppies as young as 2 months old and I totally disagree with that, there are all kinds of reasons that's wrong, dangerous, and a bad idea.
> 
> ...


 
I understand the reasoning behind early spay/neuters from shelters, but I do disagree that there are no cons healthwise from doing so. 

It is a fact that of the dogs in rescues and shelters, it is a minority that comes from reputable, responsible breeders. We DO screen, even more thoroughly than rescues and shelters (and more often than not have been developing relationships with themover a period of time, as they wait for a litter to be born...), and, we take our puppies back if for any reason an owner can no longer keep or care for their dog. 

The pregnant bitches coming into shelters and delivering puppies there are not generally well bred dogs coming from responsible breeders. More often than not they are either mixed breeds, often "family pets" (and I use that term loosely in this case) that the owners, because they did not spay, now don't want to or can't afford to, deal with, or, from puppy mills.

And it is also a fact that there are shelters importing dogs and puppies. 

So please, the lion's share of blame should not be put on breeders.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, thankyou for all this. I was really hesitating on neutering Bayne when the vet wanted to do it at the end of 5 months, going into his 6 month of age. Now he's 8 months and waiting until he is over a year or even maybe 2 years will be the option for me. There is NO chance of him mating with another female, I'll be telling all playdates that intact females are not welcome here. LOL 

One question though, whenever I give Bayne a blanket or his towel he goes nuts on it and begins humping it. Will this decrease with maturity and age or continue until he is neutered? 

I had a cat who was neutered and still humped everything soft he could find. So, just wondering?


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

The way I see it, in human terms, it's kind of like having a hysterectomy or vasectomy before reaching puberty.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

embreeo said:


> The way I see it, in human terms, it's kind of like having a hysterectomy or vasectomy before reaching puberty.


good point


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Wow, thankyou for all this. I was really hesitating on neutering Bayne when the vet wanted to do it at the end of 5 months, going into his 6 month of age. Now he's 8 months and waiting until he is over a year or even maybe 2 years will be the option for me. There is NO chance of him mating with another female, I'll be telling all playdates that intact females are not welcome here. LOL
> 
> One question though, whenever I give Bayne a blanket or his towel he goes nuts on it and begins humping it. Will this decrease with maturity and age or continue until he is neutered?
> 
> I had a cat who was neutered and still humped everything soft he could find. So, just wondering?


 
It is important to know that "humping behavior" is not entirely sexual in nature. It is believed that humping might trigger a rush of serotonin which just makes them feel good. This makes sense, as both males and females, intact and altered may do it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

On the behavior question.

There was a survey done that then was studied and presented at the University of Pennsylvania on behavior.

http://www.cdoca.org/downloads/files/Early%20SN%20and%20Behavior.pdf


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> On the behavior question.
> 
> There was a survey done that then was studied and presented at the University of Pennsylvania on behavior.
> 
> http://www.cdoca.org/downloads/files/Early SN and Behavior.pdf


 
It's interesting. But it isn't addressing pediatric s/n. I'm very inclined to believe that dogs that are altered early (the traditional early - around 6 months) or as peds, are more likely to experience thyroid disease, which can certainly affect a dog's disposition (dogs that are low thyroid can definitely be "crabby"/)


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Another terrific thread to expand your brain. Thank you. Love learning all that I can.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> This is a KEY statement:
> 
> Some rescue groups and shelters will neuter/spay puppies as young as 2 months old and I totally disagree with that, there are all kinds of reasons that's wrong, dangerous, and a bad idea.
> 
> ...





Pointgold said:


> I understand the reasoning behind early spay/neuters from shelters, but I do disagree that there are no cons healthwise from doing so.
> 
> It is a fact that of the dogs in rescues and shelters, it is a minority that comes from reputable, responsible breeders. We DO screen, even more thoroughly than rescues and shelters (and more often than not have been developing relationships with themover a period of time, as they wait for a litter to be born...), and, we take our puppies back if for any reason an owner can no longer keep or care for their dog.
> 
> ...


 
I agree shelters and rescues have to do what they can to prevent more puppies. I totally support them requiring s/n, but it's so much better for the puppy if they require it by 6 months of age rather than doing unnecessary surgery on an infant on 8 weeks old.

PG - most definitely responsible breeders do not carry any blame for unwanted litters.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Wow, thankyou for all this. I was really hesitating on neutering Bayne when the vet wanted to do it at the end of 5 months, going into his 6 month of age. Now he's 8 months and waiting until he is over a year or even maybe 2 years will be the option for me. There is NO chance of him mating with another female, I'll be telling all playdates that intact females are not welcome here. LOL
> 
> One question though, whenever I give Bayne a blanket or his towel he goes nuts on it and begins humping it. Will this decrease with maturity and age or continue until he is neutered?
> 
> I had a cat who was neutered and still humped everything soft he could find. So, just wondering?


 
My 14 month intact male plays with intact females all of the time (conformation dogs, that's why they're all intact). As long as the girls aren't coming in to season, they can play. Their owners should know... and if they're not sure- don't have a playdate!

Stop the humping by redirecting him. I nipped that in the bud when he was still a little puppy by pushing him off of the item and directing him to a bone or interactive play. While it can be sexual in nature, it isn't always. However, continue to discourage it because it can tranfer over to humping people's legs... not fun! :curtain:


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have seen more spayed & neutered dogs hump than unaltered dogs.
When my 4 years Golden plays with unaltered males and females I never see humping I but see it when altered dogs play. This is just my observation but it says something - spaying and neutering does not necessarily stop the behavior. It's how the owners deal with the behavior that makes a difference.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

What a fantastic thread this has been with a great variety of opinions. I would love to hear from a Vet as I know there are some on this site. It seems that vets often push for neutering at 6 months. Our Rudi is 6 1/2 months and I've been pushing my husband to agree to neutering now as recommended by our Vet. I thought waiting was just about his appearance and it seemed almost cruel to allow him to develop urges to mate that can't ever be satisfied. After reading this thread and the recommended articles, my eyes are wide open. But what about the frustration from unappeased urges? Or is that just a bunch of bunk?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MPHW said:


> What a fantastic thread this has been with a great variety of opinions. I would love to hear from a Vet as I know there are some on this site. It seems that vets often push for neutering at 6 months. Our Rudi is 6 1/2 months and I've been pushing my husband to agree to neutering now as recommended by our Vet. I thought waiting was just about his appearance and it seemed almost cruel to allow him to develop urges to mate that can't ever be satisfied. After reading this thread and the recommended articles, my eyes are wide open. But what about the frustration from unappeased urges? Or is that just a bunch of bunk?


Unless he is going to constantly be around bitches in season (and pretty much in ovulation), he is not going to have "unappeased urges." My boy, who has been used once at stud, is fine until my girls go into season and even then, it is when they are ovulating and fertile, that he will cry and sometimes go off his food.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

rhondas said:


> I have seen more spayed & neutered dogs hump than unaltered dogs.
> When my 4 years Golden plays with unaltered males and females I never see humping I but see it when altered dogs play. This is just my observation but it says something - spaying and neutering does not necessarily stop the behavior. It's how the owners deal with the behavior that makes a difference.


And, because the behavior is not always sexual in nature.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I always get frustrated with people and vets who use neutering as a means to fix temperament problems. I have yet to hear of a dog whose temperament improves by being neutered. The instinct around females who ovulate goes away, but the temperament stays the same!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Probably won't happen. I did PM one about it when I was doing this research and she said it was such a hot topic she didn't want to post her opinion in public.




MPHW said:


> What a fantastic thread this has been with a great variety of opinions. I would love to hear from a Vet as I know there are some on this site. It seems that vets often push for neutering at 6 months. Our Rudi is 6 1/2 months and I've been pushing my husband to agree to neutering now as recommended by our Vet. I thought waiting was just about his appearance and it seemed almost cruel to allow him to develop urges to mate that can't ever be satisfied. After reading this thread and the recommended articles, my eyes are wide open. But what about the frustration from unappeased urges? Or is that just a bunch of bunk?


 When I was search for a pup, before I even knew about the GRF I came across a breeder who had no neuter before 18 months in the contract. I had never heard of anything like this and when I talked to her I said I thought that was a decision I would like to make along with my vet. She did email me some info about the benefits of later neutering, but she pretty much said I was not the breeder for her because I would question her decision about this. At that point I hadn't even made my mine up, I was just questioning. The breeder I did get Jaro from only had the standard you must neuter in the contract. Her suggestion was around a year. We had Jaro netuered at 11 months. At 16 months he is not fully mature but I can see that his muzzle won't be as broad as his father's, nor his chest. He is not leggy at all, however. He does look almost exactly like his dad, otherwise.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think dogs feel "frustration from unappeased urges", that's pretty much just a human response.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Very helpful everyone. I really appreciate you all weighing in with your opinions given how hot a topic it is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I thought waiting was just about his appearance and it seemed almost cruel to allow him to develop urges to mate that can't ever be satisfied. After reading this thread and the recommended articles, my eyes are wide open. But what about the frustration from unappeased urges? Or is that just a bunch of bunk?


I was trying to figure out how to answer this... and I do feel it is important to be completely honest with dog owners who are making this decision. 

Well, first - If you are going to be doing dog parks and daycare with your dog, you really should consider the types of behavior that may become exasperated while your young dog is running with other dogs. I think those places are pretty bad for all pets neutered or not because of the natural dog world behaviors they encourage. 

I don't think dogs get "frustrated" or aggressive when not allowed to breed. But they will try mounting blankets, beds, toys, other pets... and generally they do it because they are hyped up or stressed out. It's a natural behavior. It's not always about making puppies in their brains.

My idiot generally does it when he jumps in my car. He LOVES car rides and gets really excited about going somewhere. He stops immediately when I start driving so generally between letting him in the car and starting the car, I generally have a toy or treats that I toss back there to keep him busy enough to leave the seat cover blanket alone and forget about it.

That behavior is a fact of life if you have an intact male dog. 

With appropriate training and management you can at least have a dog who is easily distracted or stopped when he's going hormonal.


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

I was about to call the vet to have an appointment made for my Max. However after reading this thread and the 3rd party links/articles I have changed my mind. I will wait until at least 18 months. He is currently 4 months old.

Thanks again forum/members


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Id like to thank you all for this super thread. After reading all the posts i have decided to wait till at least 18months and maybe not even get it done at all


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Working in animal welfare I can tell you that we discuss this quite openly with adopters. In four years and many neuters/spays under 6 months I have not personally heared of any health issues that were in any way clearly tied to pediatric neuters/spays. In the city here and with non toy breeds we generally adopt the dogs out on waiver and we make the appointments. In the city spaying and neutering is the norm. And we screen applicants like crazy (MUCH more so than any breeder I have come across) but sometimes still we find out later that the family is planning to breed the puppy (if we find out we seize it back). In a few of the rural areas here, however, I would opt for pediatric neuter/spay - it's just not something that people there would want to spend money and time on.

It seems from my point of view that for shelters that cannot follow up with adopters pediatric spays and neuters involve less hurt than otherwise...

Would love to hear stats if anyone has them or vet opinions but this is probably the wrong thread for that...


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Leaving aside the overpopulation of unwanted animals in the rescue system, here is some stats on Behavioral and Physical Effects of Spaying and Neutering Domestic Dogs


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Leaving aside the overpopulation of unwanted animals in the rescue system, here is some stats on Behavioral and Physical Effects of Spaying and Neutering Domestic Dogs


I'm getting server error

*404 - File or directory not found.*

*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

The Link worked for me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We are planning to have Sasha neutered this winter sometime after he's 18 months.
Because goldens are so prone to hypothyroidism, Max wasn't neutered till he was 6 and was diagnosed as hypothyroid. Gunner was neutered at about 14 mo. and was diagnosed hypothyroid at 3. Hope we can avoid it with Sasha. Sasha is smaller than our other goldens have been but his father isn't big but within the standard.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I can only speak from expereince. We had our Cody neutered at 24 months and our Wyatt at 6 months.......I wish we would have had Cody done at Wyatt's age....I see a big differenence in behaviors...Our Cody use to hump anything and everything......even male dogs......I don't even think Wyatt knows how to hump lol! And so far I see nothing out of the ordinary in his looks. Although Wyatt is not full grown yet he looks almost identical to his dad who is unaltered.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If I had it my way, Joey wouldn't be fixed until at least 24 months. But for some reason, My parents want it done soon. We have agreed to wait PAST 18 months.. and his neuter is actually scheduled a week after he turns 18 months! On future dogs when I have moved out on my own, my make dogs won't be fixed until 24 months at LEAST.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow this has been a very interesting read for me! We were going to get Murphy neutered once he was 6 months but since reading all about the way they grow and how differently it can affect them as opposed to being intact I think I will wait a lot longer now. We want to get a second golden (a female) next christmas (Murphy will be just over 18 months by then) so I think we'll get him done when we get our second girl


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I had Dexter done on Monday. My dad wanted me to wait, he actually wanted me to try to breed, but that is not something I am able to get into at this current time due to $ and school. I would not want to do anything of the nature irresponsibly. Dexter is so incredibly strong, and when he picks up a scent (intact female or wants to mark) he can nearly drag me down. He is large/broad, already 65+ lbs, and pure muscle. However, he is very fit and tall. It was something I felt I needed to do, and do ASAP or else. If I felt that I could've waited, I would have.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

On a purely practical note, I was SO happy to have Cosmo neutered (at 12 months) because chocolate colored hardwood and teenage boy dog dog just do not go together. Lol. Maybe that would have stopped eventually but 4 months of that was enough. I never want an intact male, haha! The cat was equally disgusted.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> On a purely practical note, I was SO happy to have Cosmo neutered (at 12 months) because chocolate colored hardwood and teenage boy dog dog just do not go together. Lol. Maybe that would have stopped eventually but 4 months of that was enough. I never want an intact male, haha! The cat was equally disgusted.


Sorry for being completely naive, but what does this mean? I have an intact 7 month old with some recent issues:

Some fixed male dogs do not like him. For example, a dog in our puppy class just barks and whines at him the whole class to the point that we might need to put up a barricade between them. And just today we had to leave the dog park when an owner said her German Shepard got aggressive around un-neutered males. 

People keep asking me when I am going to neuter him. I say I want to wait until 18 months but everyone says that is not realistic living in the city (being around so many other dogs). 

I guess my question is what should I expect going forward...and what does the quoted above mean exactly.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I can not comment on the above quote. 

However, I can say that before Max was neutered, he had some problems with aggressive, unaltered male dogs, at dog park. He has never really had problems with fixed male dogs. 

Living in a suburban area, I have no frame of reference for what it would be like to have an unaltered male dog in a crowded place like NYC.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Jackie was talking about him "showing off" when excited or happy. And it probably was a lot more obvious with him sitting on the dark floor.  

If you have an intact dog, you shouldn't really do the dog park thing. 

(I wouldn't do it anyway)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky was not neutered til 10 years old when his testosterone levels became too high and medically it was needed. He had been by females in heat and would just walk the other way. Did not set him up to see his reaction but others are idiots.

Buddy was neutered a few months after it rescued/got him- He was a runner and there are unspayed females in my neighborhood- Why look for trouble. He was going to be 3 years old in a few months. My parents have a GSD breeder as a neighbor and their male is very territoritoral towards unaltered males- FYI he is actually neutered himself.

My mothers Bichon was neutered at 6 months when he and the neighbors Norwich terrier male started to get into a pee war. Both got neutered the same day . They never marked indoors again and were BFF. The Bichon was very leggy though.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Megora said:


> I think Jackie was talking about him "showing off" when excited or happy. And it probably was a lot more obvious with him sitting on the dark floor.
> 
> If you have an intact dog, you shouldn't really do the dog park thing.
> 
> (I wouldn't do it anyway)


I don't have much of a choice if I want him to have off leash time.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Lola212 said:


> I don't have much of a choice if I want him to have off leash time.


That is not fair to the dog. He'll get attacked. May I suggest getting a dog walker who is willing to walk him off leash with other dogs. At least, there is a controlled environment where the dog walker is the leader of the pack and can control the other dogs.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I know this is a old thread but, I keep seeing wait till at least 18 months etc, but in the article that everyone cites...

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf

She says to neuter :

*"If a male is going to be neutered, there is good evidence to support 
that it is in the overall best health interests of the dog to neuter male Goldens after sexual 
maturity, at approximately one year of age.*


Just curious as to where this 18 months is coming in, as my breeder said to wait to a year as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The 18 months as opposed to 1 year is based on the average growth pattern of male goldens. They are about full height when a year old, but they still have a lot of filling out (chest, shoulders, head, etc) to do. The hormones play a role in regulating that growth. 

That 12 months point is what a lot of breeders say - probably because I think a lot of goldens are going to be as close as possible to fully grown and it won't mess them up too much if neutered at that point.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

We have always gone with 6-7 mos for our dogs and 5 months for our cats- no issues.


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

6 months is minimum.
But if he/she starts acting funky with the guys/ladies it's his/her time.

Ask your breeder if he or she has a set requirement, I have get bud neuterd around 8 months.


----------

